# Coil prime on melo 2



## Zebelial (18/9/16)

Hi guys.

I just changed my coil on my melo 2 tank. I think\thought I primed the coil but I keep getting this burning vile taste. Did I ruin the wick?

And Yes I am still VERY new at this vaping thing

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

Hi @Zebelial , i dont have experience with the Melo2 but it sounds like it was either not primed or just a faulty coil.

You can try priming it again.
Take the coil out and clean everything up
Put it back in. Make sure its in properly
Few drops inside the coil and a drop on each of its juice holes
Then fill up the tank and let it sit for a few minutes
Take a few drags without firing the button
Leave it to stand another few minutes

If that doesnt work, then try a new coil perhaps

Also, what juice are you running? Did this juice work before? If its too thick with too high a VG ratio it may not be wicking correctly and you may have to try another thinner juice. Sometimes the very high VG juices give problems with the commercial coils in these types of tanks


----------



## Zebelial (18/9/16)

@Silver I tried 2 juices both are 70/30. I will stop by one of the local shops tomorrow and get some 50/50 or at least 60/40, and a new coil or two. 

Thanks for the advice

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> @Silver I tried 2 juices both are 70/30. I will stop by one of the local shops tomorrow and get some 50/50 or at least 60/40, and a new coil or two.
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I used the standard coil that came with the Melo 3 Mini for a while and it worked fine on 70VG juice. Not sure if that is the issue with your coil. But give the thinner juice a try. Probably a new coil will work though.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/16)

I use 80VG juices on those coils and they wick perfectly so I doubt it's the juice. It sounds like the coil was not properly primed. I'm assuming you've been using the coil that was preinstalled in the tank? That was a 0.3 ohm coils which runs at a slightly higher power setting to the spare 0.5 ohm coil. So you may have just given it too much power at the start and inadvertently cooked the wick.

With the 0.3 ohm coils (which I much prefer over the 0.5) I will always start the coil at 20W and take a few 1 second hits after priming the coil until I'm happy that it's wicking properly before turning the power up. This just helps to settle the coil in, like running in the engine in a new car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zebelial (18/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I use 80VG juices on those coils and they wick perfectly so I doubt it's the juice. It sounds like the coil was not properly primed. I'm assuming you've been using the coil that was preinstalled in the tank? That was a 0.3 ohm coils which runs at a slightly higher power setting to the spare 0.5 ohm coil. So you may have just given it too much power at the start and inadvertently cooked the wick.
> 
> With the 0.3 ohm coils (which I much prefer over the 0.5) I will always start the coil at 20W and take a few 1 second hits after priming the coil until I'm happy that it's wicking properly before turning the power up. This just helps to settle the coil in, like running in the engine in a new car.


Mmm you were assuming correctly I did prime it but I might have been over hastly for the next hit lol. 

I will try another 0.3 and prime it but how do you make sure that it is primed correctly and that the wick is thoroughly soaked and ready?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Mmm you were assuming correctly I did prime it but I might have been over hastly for the next hit lol.
> 
> I will try another 0.3 and prime it but how do you make sure that it is primed correctly and that the wick is thoroughly soaked and ready?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Those first few short hits at low power are important, if the coil isn't thoroughly saturated then you will pick it up before the coil is damaged to the point where it becomes unusable.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Waine (18/9/16)

Its examples like this that make me more of a RDA dripping and RTA building -- vapor man. Factory coils are only for when I am on the move. The Eleaf Ijust 2 is a unit which can quickly burn out coils, especially the 0.3. Same family as the Melo.


----------



## Zebelial (19/9/16)

Hi guys I just made a stop at skyblue and got some coils. I also bought one of their liquids. Their liquid bottles have the perfect tip for priming. This and the advice from @BumbleBee has worked wonders. Thanks for the help and advice. Much appreciated   

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

